# Jon & Kates "big announcement" tonite



## garrettsmom (May 15, 2006)

I must admit I'm curious to see what tonites news will be regarding creating a more 'peaceful" existence for the Gosselin family. I suppose they've either decided to legally separate, divorce, end the show (after this season) and or decide to give it their all and get some marital counseling.

On the one hand, I think Kate is too strong willed to just let the marriage slip away without really making an effort (especially right on the heels of their marriage vows renewal), on the other hand, I think her wrath at Jon might be too much to overcome and she's ready to throw in the towel. I think Jon wants very much to stay an important part of his kids' lives, but I also think his heart is hardened to Kate and he no longer wishes to be with her.

Any predictions/thoughts out there for those *who are *interested in what results?


----------



## HEINI (Feb 4, 2007)

I just today finished watching season 4 and will most probably not see season 5 until the descisions are made, as it is not broadcasted here in germany.

well I don't really know what to think, as we really dont know what was or is going on behind the scenes in their everyday life. surely I did not get to hear or see any of the tabloid reports or whatever here, as it is not popular AT ALL.
I can't judge maybe.

still, my thoughts are:

i think jon is fed up with living his live openly. he loves his children darely and does not want to loose them. he finds he will, if they split up. and somehow he would loose them. seeing them scheduled is just not the same I guess.
they just moved into this big house. they remarried....they should fight for their love and wait until times get more quiet and they need to find the love they shared again.

I think they should stop the series and live their lives. get everything sorted out and try to get it together again. I mean they are a big family. and the children love their daddy so much too.
kate is, I think a very outgoing person who enjoys all these interviews. book presentations, TV shows..blablabla...but she should more stick to beeing part of a family. let the buiseness thing go to he** and try to get the life and love back working.

it would be so sad if they lost already.

I mean jon mut haved loved something about his kate, otherwise they would never have married. she is bossy and often treats jon liek one of her children, I really don't like seeing that and feel sorry for jon, but most probably he loved the bossyness too, otherwise he wouldn't have fell in love with her.

well...I just hope they will get over the bad days, and gro together.

stop the reality-show thing, stop the tabloid stuff...just live a happy life.

I guess that is an illusion. still I have the feeling they could make it, if just they start working for it now.

on the last show of episode 4 jon is so tired of it all, and kate can't wait to get into the new season, ...how different they are. 
still I wish for them that they can make it.

*I have to say I really enjoyed watching the seasons, but I think it is enough now. there is no real sense in broadcasting any more. *


----------



## CeeCee's Mom (Sep 14, 2006)

One Word: D-I-V-O-R-C-E


----------



## Hunter's Mom (Dec 8, 2008)

I just wish that TLC would stop spinning their personal drama into something more than a personal situation and trying to make headlines and increase their viewership. It makes me very sad and I worry about reruns and the children seeing them and this type of inappropriate hype.


----------



## kikiiniowa (Sep 9, 2008)

I'll be watching tonight as well and am also very curious. But bottom line no matter what is said tonight.............. I think they are finished. I thought the last show of the previous season it was obvious John was SO over it. And it should have just ended then. But we all knew then WHO was loving it all no matter what John or anyone else thought. So the last season was just plain pathetic and sad. I think they will go their seperate ways and somehow raise the kids the best they can.
PS...I saw a report that John was looking at apartments in Trump Towers. Now how in heck can he live there IF they don't keep up the show? Surely that cash flow will be depleted in no time with the looks of things and how they seem to be spending it. ????


----------



## Cosy (Feb 9, 2006)

I see a new show in the works. Today's single mom of multiples makes it work. Yada yada. 
It will probably sell for awhile. I'm sure they've reaped a huge amount of money and can afford
to live where they choose..together or apart.


----------



## kikiiniowa (Sep 9, 2008)

I wonder what's going to happen with the dogs? Kate has done nothing but make negative comments about the dogs since they got them. I'm sure it's in the best interest of the dogs if they go back where they came from. Hopefully the guy who sold them the dogs has been paying attention. He did say from the start that he would take them back anytime. Obviously Kate doesn't want them and John living as a semi bachelor and not in that home probably won't be able to keep them either. Poor doggies.


----------



## HEINI (Feb 4, 2007)

QUOTE (kikiiniowa @ Jun 22 2009, 08:45 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=795400


> I wonder what's going to happen with the dogs? Kate has done nothing but make negative comments about the dogs since they got them. I'm sure it's in the best interest of the dogs if they go back where they came from. Hopefully the guy who sold them the dogs has been paying attention. He did say from the start that he would take them back anytime. Obviously Kate doesn't want them and John living as a semi bachelor and not in that home probably won't be able to keep them either. Poor doggies. [/B]


I think they gave the dogs away already, as one of the children had an allergy?
at least I thought the article in which I read that was trustful.

shoka & nala those sweeties.


----------



## triste (Aug 30, 2004)

no, this weekend's pics show the dogs are still there..so they r still around.


----------



## littlemissy (May 19, 2009)

I think they will finish this season and then be dropped by TLC. Then they will divorce. I think they will announce they are officially separating and all the episodes will be focused around making the kids understand they both still love them, etc and making their new relationship work for the best of the children. TLC is counting on the fact that we watched through the good times and will be loyal watchers through the bad and there are some who will watch just for the bad times. 

I'd rather they just announce its over and proceed with picking up the pieces then this strained weirdness that no official decision creates in the episodes. Divorce does happen in real life and honestly I think these two would have ended up divorced whether they had this show or not. The show and the money just magnified how incompatible they really are JMO.


----------



## kikiiniowa (Sep 9, 2008)

Yes, the dogs have still been around in the most recent shows. And I never saw anything on the show regarding one of the kids being allergic. But Kate clearly hates the dogs.


----------



## wolfieinthehouse (Dec 14, 2007)

It makes me so sad.

I hope they can get the right help to pull the marriage out of the dumps and for it to prevail and be better than ever.

It IS possible, if they get good direction and work hard.


Their family has too much riding on them making it (show or no show!)


----------



## joyomom (Jan 13, 2008)

IMO

In today's world the reality of it........

Announcement = divorce

Followed by two spinoffs with Kate Alone Bringing up 8........

and Jon On His Own - making it as a bachelor dad of 8 (b/c he is going to need the $$) 

The saddest part is how this is affecting the children.


----------



## 5maltsmom (Aug 12, 2007)

I heard they are going to announce that they are filing for divorce on a show about them on Sunday. Either that or it's going to be like the first show of this season and they're making a big hype just to get people watching it, then nothing drastic is going to happen. I have to admit I am drawn to it just because I have always watched it, but it seems like they are having to work harder to come up with something interesting to film involving the kids. I for one will stop watching if they do get a divorce and play it out on the show. I don't want to see that. 

I must admit the show has been a little more pleasant to watch when Kate and Jon are filmed separately with the children and I don't have to listen to her constantly badgering him. I thought it was pretty bold of her when she was hitting the chef with a spatula on a show a few weeks ago. He wouldn't use it to stir what they were cooking, like she wanted him to, so I think she was taking it out on him. 

Just my opinion that really doesn't matter in the end


----------



## camfan (Oct 30, 2006)

QUOTE (Hunter's Mom @ Jun 22 2009, 02:18 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=795385


> I just wish that TLC would stop spinning their personal drama into something more than a personal situation and trying to make headlines and increase their viewership. It makes me very sad and I worry about reruns and the children seeing them and this type of inappropriate hype.[/B]


Ditto!!

I forget what Pete and I were watching but when the commercial came on for the "big ammouncement" Pete turned to me and took the words out of my mouth...Can you believe this?? Seriously, is anyone else embarassed for them?? Not that they should be embarassed about marital troubles (even the best of us have them) but please, it's all just so uncomfortable & painful to watch already. If it were me I'd want to bow out as quietfully and gracefully as possible.

The ONLY way the Gosslins and TLC will get an iota of respect from me at this point is that if during the show tonight they say they are, from now on, NOT doing the show and handling their problems privately and maybe they will be back one day. Not that I think TV should only portrey rosey marriages, but I think you guys know what I'm trying to say.


----------



## Gail (Oct 14, 2007)

"Any predictions/thoughts out there for those who are interested in what results?"

If they do announce they're divorcing, it's just another irresponsible decision.


----------



## CeeCee's Mom (Sep 14, 2006)

Here is the latest:

Jon & Kate Plus Divorce Papers
Posted Jun 22nd 2009 5:00PM by TMZ Staff

Jon and Kate Gosselin just filed papers for divorce, this according to People.com.

According to the report, the papers were filed moments ago at the Bucks County Courtroom in Pennsylvania. 

The two have been married for ten years. They have 8 kids together -- hence the title of that show. 

There are reports claiming Jon is planning on moving to New York to live. Sources say he is considering moving into Trump Place.


----------



## makettle29 (Nov 12, 2005)

just plain sad.


what a waste.


I think they are giving up too easily. All marriages go through diffucilt times but I think their marriage was damaged by all the public invasion (that they invited in!) They should have quit a while back. You can see in the re-runs of the show that she progressively becomes more critical and demanding. 

They should have acted like grown-ups and put time into repairing the marriage, instead of going on amusing outings.


I hoped they would work it out but once the divorce ball is rolling it usually does not end well.





mary anna herk and theena


----------



## joyomom (Jan 13, 2008)

Here is a link to a story about the divorce papers being filed.

Breaking News: Jon and Kate File for Divorce


----------



## Nikki's Mom (Feb 13, 2008)

A very sad situation for the children if they divorce. An embarrassment either way. What a shame. I really have a low opinion of TLC now. 

I recently canceled my cable, so I won't be watching the show. 

However I'm still curious about the announcement, since everyone seems to be talking about the show.

Can someone please post the information here after the show? Thanks!


----------



## dawkinll (Feb 8, 2009)

QUOTE (wolfieinthehouse @ Jun 22 2009, 02:01 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=795416


> It makes me so sad.
> 
> I hope they can get the right help to pull the marriage out of the dumps and for it to prevail and be better than ever.
> 
> ...



I'm with you. What other man is going to love those 8 kids? NOBODY. I've prayed for them. I desperately want them to pull through the tough times and make it work. I believe that any marriage can be salvaged, as long as someone isn't endangered. 

I read somewhere that they were pulling 75 grand an episode. I can certainly see why they would want to keep that income rolling in, but there's no amount of money worth losing a family. I know it's the fame and money that's probably caused it... but who knows where they'd be if there were no TLC. They'd probably be on welfare, but still together.


----------



## Hunter's Mom (Dec 8, 2008)

QUOTE (dawkinll @ Jun 22 2009, 07:56 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=795507


> I'm with you. What other man is going to love those 8 kids?[/B]


The answer is many money hungry men (sorry - I know not all men are like this!) who will only want to be involved for the potential media hype that will be if they are in fact divorcing and will in fact date at some point and the potential money that a story about dating Kate could bring.


----------



## jenniferhope423 (Jun 25, 2007)

I have to say that watching this whole situation unfold is so sad and my heart goes out to the kids because they don't have a choice in the matter. On one hand I feel like at times, Kate was really hard on Jon but after seeing this episode I feel that Jon is just wanting to cop out and go out and have fun. He kept saying "I'm only 32" and that he is "excited" about the new chapter of his life. I'm sorry but I don't feel that anyone who is remorseful about their marriage ending or who cares so deeply for their kids that they don't want to see them hurt by this would say that they are "excited" about a new life. I realize that this is a reality tv show and we don't know all of the behind the scenes stuff that goes on but in my opinion Jon just wants to have fun and forget his responsibilities.


----------



## harrysmom (Sep 28, 2007)

QUOTE (JenniferHope423 @ Jun 22 2009, 09:54 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=795578


> I have to say that watching this whole situation unfold is so sad and my heart goes out to the kids because they don't have a choice in the matter. On one hand I feel like at times, Kate was really hard on Jon but after seeing this episode I feel that Jon is just wanting to cop out and go out and have fun. He kept saying "I'm only 32" and that he is "excited" about the new chapter of his life. I'm sorry but I don't feel that anyone who is remorseful about their marriage ending or who cares so deeply for their kids that they don't want to see them hurt by this would say that they are "excited" about a new life. I realize that this is a reality tv show and we don't know all of the behind the scenes stuff that goes on but in my opinion Jon just wants to have fun and forget his responsibilities.[/B]


That's exactly the feeling I have as I am watching the show. I feel very sad for the kids, too, and I also think
that Jon is copping out.


----------



## makettle29 (Nov 12, 2005)

QUOTE (JenniferHope423 @ Jun 22 2009, 09:54 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=795578


> I have to say that watching this whole situation unfold is so sad and my heart goes out to the kids because they don't have a choice in the matter. On one hand I feel like at times, Kate was really hard on Jon but after seeing this episode I feel that Jon is just wanting to cop out and go out and have fun. He kept saying "I'm only 32" and that he is "excited" about the new chapter of his life. I'm sorry but I don't feel that anyone who is remorseful about their marriage ending or who cares so deeply for their kids that they don't want to see them hurt by this would say that they are "excited" about a new life. I realize that this is a reality tv show and we don't know all of the behind the scenes stuff that goes on but in my opinion Jon just wants to have fun and forget his responsibilities.[/B]





ditto

mary anna


----------



## Maria71 (Sep 25, 2005)

QUOTE (makettle29 @ Jun 22 2009, 10:03 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=795585


> QUOTE (JenniferHope423 @ Jun 22 2009, 09:54 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=795578





> I have to say that watching this whole situation unfold is so sad and my heart goes out to the kids because they don't have a choice in the matter. On one hand I feel like at times, Kate was really hard on Jon but after seeing this episode I feel that Jon is just wanting to cop out and go out and have fun. He kept saying "I'm only 32" and that he is "excited" about the new chapter of his life. I'm sorry but I don't feel that anyone who is remorseful about their marriage ending or who cares so deeply for their kids that they don't want to see them hurt by this would say that they are "excited" about a new life. I realize that this is a reality tv show and we don't know all of the behind the scenes stuff that goes on but in my opinion Jon just wants to have fun and forget his responsibilities.[/B]





ditto

mary anna
[/B][/QUOTE]
Yep I feel the same way


----------



## garrettsmom (May 15, 2006)

I agree. I was pretty disgusted when Jon said "a part of me is excited about the new chapter in my life". I think it's pretty apparent who the mature one is in the relationship.


----------



## Matilda's mommy (Jun 1, 2005)

Jon won't have much of a fan club now, I felt like the whole time he was only thinking of himself, he has shown his true colors for sure. It breaks my heart for the kids, I think they should cancel the show, it's only going to get worse. This whole thing speaks volumes to what is happening in homes around the world :bysmilie: no wonder kids are so messed up


----------



## kikiiniowa (Sep 9, 2008)

It had me crying. I just thought the whole thing was SAD. As much as I can't stand Kate I do feel sorry for her tonight. Trying to raise all of those kids alone and probably feeling most ALONE right now has got to be terrifying. And the kids are the ultimate victims no matter who's wrong or right. 
I was really hoping though that the show would end and it's not going to. I doubt it will last long though.


----------



## camfan (Oct 30, 2006)

What I want to know is...what have they done to work through things? Have they gotten help? They say all this has been going on for a long time...really? Several months is a long time? I guess it would be none of my business if it wasn't plastered all over every media venue that exists, but since it is...I'm curious--how hard, if at all, have they worked to repair this?


----------



## kikiiniowa (Sep 9, 2008)

Not very hard at all from what Kate said. She said John had alot of anger and he refused to talk about it! And she said she tried to talk to him.


----------



## Ladysmom (Oct 19, 2004)

Jon is a jerk. :thmbdn: 

If it weren't for all the money he made off having all those kids, he wouldn't be so excited about the new chapter in his life. He can sow his wild oats in the style that he couldn't when he was 22.

As far as working on their problems, it takes two to do that. It doesn't sound like he wants to work things out and I don't think Kate can forgive him for the affair.


----------



## camfan (Oct 30, 2006)

QUOTE (kikiiniowa @ Jun 22 2009, 10:20 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=795595


> Not very hard at all from what Kate said. She said John had alot of anger and he refused to talk about it! And she said she tried to talk to him.[/B]


Yeah, I caught that during the show. How hard-hearted, though, to instead of TRYING to talk to just go and file for divorce? Who filed? Both? Just one? For a couple who has plastered their whole lives on TV they leave a lot of important things unanswered...


----------



## triste (Aug 30, 2004)

I'd be a jerk too if my wife treated me like the way she treated him! :brownbag:


----------



## kikiiniowa (Sep 9, 2008)

John said he was too passive and let her have her way all the time and that he shouldn't have. I think he's got alot of resentment and I think some things you just can't go back and fix once it gets to be too late. I think for him it's too late. But yeah, boooooooooooo John. I don't think he wanted to try at all.


----------



## Hunter's Mom (Dec 8, 2008)

This all leads me to wonder who pushed for children. Was Jon happy with the two and it was Kate that wanted one more? Or did they both want to try for the son and if so why were so many embryos implanted? When they learned about the 7 initial babies was it really Kate's decision to keep all 7 or was it a joint decision? When the first one died did Kate insist on keeping the other six and not going selective abortion or did they decide this together?

I guess I still fault Jon for the lifestyle he is selecting to live at this time but I still feel bad about the way that he is treated and has been throughout the show. After tonight I decided that I will not feed into the program and the way they want to deal with this so publically - I will not be watching the show.


----------



## triste (Aug 30, 2004)

there were rumors out that she told him 6 months ago it was over..and told him he could do what he wanted as long as he kept doing episodes. Sooo if this is true..he really didn't "cheat" on her...as he had permission. We just don't know the whole story so it's very hard to judge...


----------



## Matilda's mommy (Jun 1, 2005)

QUOTE (Triste @ Jun 22 2009, 10:25 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=795601


> I'd be a jerk too if my wife treated me like the way she treated him! :brownbag:[/B]




Yes Kate was so controling and belittling to Jon, but this isn't about Jon or Kate, it's about those 8 little lives. It seems to me Jon is acting like a child here, he's a dad and he needs to take on his role. Yes he was married young but that was his choice, we all wish we could go back and maybe change our choices in certain things in our lives but most of us realize that's not going to happen. It's never greener on the other side of the fence, Jon will find that out. he needs to be a man and take his role as head of his family and not run away when things are bad.


----------



## Matilda's mommy (Jun 1, 2005)

QUOTE (Hunter's Mom @ Jun 22 2009, 10:31 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=795606


> This all leads me to wonder who pushed for children. Was Jon happy with the two and it was Kate that wanted one more? Or did they both want to try for the son and if so why were so many embryos implanted? When they learned about the 7 initial babies was it really Kate's decision to keep all 7 or was it a joint decision? When the first one died did Kate insist on keeping the other six and not going selective abortion or did they decide this together?
> 
> I guess I still fault Jon for the lifestyle he is selecting to live at this time but I still feel bad about the way that he is treated and has been throughout the show. After tonight I decided that I will not feed into the program and the way they want to deal with this so publically - I will not be watching the show.[/B]




some of us wouldn't even consider aboration as a option and I have heard Kate say she would never have opt for that.


----------



## Matilda's mommy (Jun 1, 2005)

QUOTE (Hunter's Mom @ Jun 22 2009, 10:31 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=795606


> This all leads me to wonder who pushed for children. Was Jon happy with the two and it was Kate that wanted one more? Or did they both want to try for the son and if so why were so many embryos implanted? When they learned about the 7 initial babies was it really Kate's decision to keep all 7 or was it a joint decision? When the first one died did Kate insist on keeping the other six and not going selective abortion or did they decide this together?
> 
> I guess I still fault Jon for the lifestyle he is selecting to live at this time but I still feel bad about the way that he is treated and has been throughout the show. After tonight I decided that I will not feed into the program and the way they want to deal with this so publically - I will not be watching the show.[/B]




I have heard Kate say abortion wasn't even a choice. I so agree with her.


----------



## triste (Aug 30, 2004)

I agree..the 8 little ones will be greatly effected but sometimes...marriages are beyond help. I think there's tons we don't know and will never see....I hate divorce as much as the next guy. I am a child of divorce, but I think I was much better off after my parents split. They would have never been happy together....


----------



## roxybaby22 (Feb 25, 2009)

QUOTE (Triste @ Jun 22 2009, 11:21 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=795640


> I agree..the 8 little ones will be greatly effected but sometimes...marriages are beyond help. I think there's tons we don't know and will never see....I hate divorce as much as the next guy. I am a child of divorce, but I think I was much better off after my parents split. They would have never been happy together....[/B]


I'm also a child of divorce and feel the same way. As much as I hated my parents splitting up, I know they never would have been happy and neither would've I.


----------



## godiva goddess (Nov 19, 2007)

QUOTE (Matilda's Mommy @ Jun 22 2009, 11:15 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=795633


> QUOTE (Triste @ Jun 22 2009, 10:25 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=795601





> I'd be a jerk too if my wife treated me like the way she treated him! :brownbag:[/B]




Yes Kate was so controling and belittling to Jon, but this isn't about Jon or Kate, it's about those 8 little lives. It seems to me Jon is acting like a child here, he's a dad and he needs to take on his role. Yes he was married young but that was his choice, we all wish we could go back and maybe change our choices in certain things in our lives but most of us realize that's not going to happen. It's never greener on the other side of the fence, Jon will find that out. he needs to be a man and take his role as head of his family and not run away when things are bad.
[/B][/QUOTE]


Good Post Paula!! :thumbsup:


----------



## Cosy (Feb 9, 2006)

Kate was a bossy butt to Jon and belittled him, but it didn't happen overnight. The less he did the more she
pushed. I can't blame her for feeling dejected. He wanted to remain 22 and play. She grew up and took
the bull by the horns to hold hearth and home together, which probably would have disintegrated long ago
if not for her. Jon disgusts me and Kate probably ended it a little too soon, UNLESS Jon wouldn't agree to
counseling, which is a possibility. Jon is taking his ball and going to another court. I hope Kate gets all the 
monies and property for those kids and Jon goes back to work and becomes, once again, an unknown.
As for the show, I'd like to see updates or specials on the kids and how they are doing, perhaps once each year. 
At 75K an episode, they are millionaires and if they're wise they will be okay.


----------



## HEINI (Feb 4, 2007)

*oh this is sad.
I feel very sad about the situation.
as I did not see the announcement and can't judge.
I can just say that I think it is sad.
they should ot have given up. they should have worked on their marriage. they did love eachother once.


I hope the children will have a time to get over that. 
is there going to be more show on their further life? even without jon&kate?

well surely I don't want to keep on watching. that would be in very bad taste.
oh how sad. 
*


----------



## camfan (Oct 30, 2006)

QUOTE (Cosy @ Jun 23 2009, 03:54 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=795684


> As for the show, I'd like to see updates or specials on the kids and how they are doing, perhaps once each year.
> At 75K an episode, they are millionaires and if they're wise they will be okay.[/B]


I agree.

But like my husband said...the way they seem determined to hang onto this show...TLC probably has the kids roped in for the rest of their lives and in a few years we'll be reading 8 books, one by each child, chronicling their lives as multiples of divorce....


----------



## CeeCee's Mom (Sep 14, 2006)

I think what we see on the program is only a little window as to what happened. On a show on TV, they pulled Jon's senior yearbook and in it, he was voted the biggest flirt. In the tabloid internet websites, he has been pictured with a lot of women. I saw Kate belittle him a lot but I think she had been frustrated with him for a long time and I kept wondering what is going on behind the scenes. I have seen a lot of people in my lifetime that have been their own worst enemy. It seems when things were going fine for Jon, he had to find something to upset the applecart. I hate it when a man says there is something wrong in a marriage and really all he wants out of it is to just get out, so he can play! Kate seems much more articulate in explaining that she is scared of being alone but she knew she would have to step up to the plate to take responsibility. She is even moving out of the house when Jon has custody of the children in order to keep the children from being upset in all of this. I am not sure I would do that.....It is so sad but maybe it is for the best!


----------



## wolfieinthehouse (Dec 14, 2007)

I want to add

who said marriage was all fun and games and good feelings?

People really need to put their egos aside and try to re-create a marriage they are in to be mutually satisfactory and good.

Really!

People are such wusses.....not wanting to work hard on relationships and fix things but just bug out.

Ugh!


----------

